# Seniors, Are You High-Energy and "On The Go"...or Low-Energy and Lay Back?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2013)

I know people who get up early, and have a million activities planned.  They meet someone for brunch, go to the gym, go shopping, take in a movie, get together with friends, go out to a restaurant for dinner, go to an evening party, then go to bed around midnight...while planning things they have to, or want to do the next day.  Makes me exhausted just thinking about it.

Even when I was younger, I was never highly active and all wound up at all.  Low energy and lay back, will do the things I need to do, take the dog for his daily walk in the park, shop if necessary, make dinner, eat, clean up and start to unwind before bed.  I don't get up that early, or stay up that late.

How about you? Super active and high energy, or laid back??


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 28, 2013)

I was married to someone like that.

"Was" being the operative word here ... 

I'm so mellow the cat uses me as a scratching post.


----------



## Anne (Dec 28, 2013)

Hubby's like that, but it's not social stuff, it's work.  He can work harder than a lot of young guys, and enjoys it.   That's fine with me; I am more laid-back, I enjoy working with him, but I'm not as gung-ho about it; time to relax is important, too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 28, 2013)

TWH is right - there are all sorts of "energy".

I used to teach martial arts classes 7 days a week, sometimes 10-12 classes a day, plus office work, advertising, demos, cleaning, etc. Many times I lived where I taught, so at least there was no commuting times, but then again I didn't have that "decompression" time so necessary to divide work and personal life.

As a result there were many times when family life suffered because of my work schedule.

Now that I'm retired from the MA game I no longer need to concern myself with being "driven".


----------



## That Guy (Dec 28, 2013)

I am laid back, Jack.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2013)

Not anymore SeaBreeze. I was when I was working and could multi-task with the best of them. My job required that I keep an eye on several things at once which I did fairly well.

Now, I'm so darn laid back that I get up to do something and by the time I reach the kitchen, I forgot what the hell I was going to do.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 28, 2013)

Active? Never voluntarily.  I've always got things done at the very edge of endurance.  All tasks were completed with the last drop of energy. It was always done like the last 100yds of an ascent of Mt Everest.  Staggered across the line every time.  Don't ever remember doing more than absolutely necessary to accomplish what had to be done.  Those energy freak Duracel battery Bunnies drive me nuts!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 28, 2013)

I hate schedules and lists of things to do. 
There is a natural rhythm to the universe and time is elastic, so I try to go with the flow. 
If I have energy, I use it. If not, I rest.

I have discovered gazing as an activity.
I gaze at the sky, the birds, the garden and I muse.

Gazing was not a word in my vocabulary when I was working.
Neither was musing but they are now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2013)

Very healthy for the mind to gaze and muse Warrigal, I like to do it myself...especially when nature is involved.  I get things done in a timely manner when I have to, and usually make the extra effort of making sure everything is done correctly.  But not one of those people who can't sit still, always looking for the next thing to do to fill their day. nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 28, 2013)

I used to gaze and muse as well, but the police put an end to that - something about being within 100 yards of a school ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 28, 2013)

_Bad boy _


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 28, 2013)

Are You High-Energy and "On The Go"...or Low-Energy and Lay Back? 

Lets put it this way,Im the guardian of a 15 year old female teenager and her 7 year old brother and at 76 I have no idea what or where the hell I am letely.*BUT I love it.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2013)

Sounds like a good recipe for youth Davey, bet they keep you on your toes, like it or not! nthego:


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 29, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sounds like a good recipe for youth Davey, bet they keep you on your toes, like it or not! nthego:



Thank you God for making Christmas go by faster.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 29, 2013)

I was high energy and on the go but we've had the grandchildren for a few days.  
:wink:


----------



## GDAD (Dec 29, 2013)

I would work seven days a week, when I was healthy & young. There were many weeks I would work monday to thursday 4/30pm to 4/30am evening, Friday 4/30pm to 8/30am Then
Sunday for 12 hours day shift.
When I was force to stop work with arthritis in my back, I took of my watch & for the last 20 years have lost track of time & what day it is.
I only sleep after 12 am & then only 4 to 5 hours. Shift work really buggers up your whole system. Would I do it again? Yes the technical Engineering job i had was fantastic!!


----------



## dollie (Aug 1, 2017)

i guess i am laid back---i hate getting ready to go anywhere in the morning---my daughter is a morning person--so if she is driving i have to get the lead out


----------



## Lon (Aug 1, 2017)

I am High Energy Laid Back


----------



## Trade (Aug 1, 2017)

Type "B" personality and proud of it.


----------



## Wren (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm laid back, hate rushing and always give myself plenty of time, I keep my life simple and don't commit to anything I don't really want to do


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 1, 2017)

I procrastinate until I absolutely have to do it.

Sometimes it works especially for your own funeral.

Once I was late sending in some stocks to be redeemed by the company for $12.00 a share.  I bought them for $7.50.

They sold to another company and the shares went up to $30.00 a share and now I am getting dividends as well.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm so laid back, I make the Rock of Gibraltar look hyperactive.

HDH


----------



## adviceseeker (Jul 29, 2018)

That's the cutest kitty pic I've ever seen!


----------



## jujube (Jul 29, 2018)

I can be both, sometimes in the same day.  When I get a "wild hair", I become a "wild hare".  

On vacation, I'm a whirlwind of activity....up at the crack of dawn to cram as much as possible into the non-stop day.  I can make the Roadrunner look like a 3-toed sloth.

When I'm home and there's not much on the agenda, I can make the 3-toed sloth look like...well...the Roadrunner.  I call it "creative loafing"; I should hold the world record.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm laid back. But when something actually is on the agenda, I get nervous beforehand.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 29, 2018)

I start most days with enough energy to get what needs to be done,accomplished.
Then my mojo checks out around mid afternoon.


----------

